# Mauvaise foi des parents ??



## Flo Line (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour mesdames j'ai besoin de me confier à vous ici. 
Il y a 1 an une famille m'annonce un besoin nouveau qui dépendra du planning de la maman. Je passe plusieurs heures à déchiffrer les différentes semaines types, elles sont au nombre de 4. N'ayant le planning que pour les 6 premiers mois de 2022, je propose aux parents de doubler les besoins pour faire les calculs sur 12 mois. Ils acceptent, ils n'arrivent pas à se projeter. Très vite ils me font faire des dépassements d'heures que je facture au fil des mois. Ils ne disent rien. Le 27 juin Patatras je reçois un planning pour le second semestre où la maman a modifié plein de jours, je recalcule les semaines types à leur place j'en trouve 9 au lieu de 4. Je leur propose de se voir pour un avenant et silence... elle finit par me dire on laisse comme c'est... sauf que moi j'attendais toujours des explications et je n,ai plus facturer les heures complémentaires ne sachant pas si avenant ou pas. En septembre j'ai perdu un gros contrat et eux ne bougeaient toujours pas. J'ai demandé à ce qu'on se rencontre pour calculer la régularisation de salaire. Patatras... ils pensaient disposer d'un crédit d'heures, et me font la misère pour ce qu'ils me doivent aujourd'hui. Grosso modo 14 jours qu'ils ont déplacé dans le planning. Que feriez vous à ma place ? Nous sommes allés au ram, la dame m'a disputée : pour elle je n'aurai jamais dû faire des heures en plus. Les parents ne veulent pas arrêter le contrat, la maman ne pose plus un pied dans ma maison. Ce comportement me rend complètement dingue. Je suis écœurée du métier. Moi je ressens très bien tous les mercredis que j'ai travaillés en plus, toutes ces journées où j'ai sacrifié mes enfants pour un accueil à 7h pendant l'été avec sieste donc sans sortie et vidage de la petite piscine parce qu'elle devait l'être pour l'accueil ! Ces fameux mercredis travaillés en plus étaient toujours pendant les congés de la maman... que feriez vous à ma place ? Feriez vous cadeau de ces 14 jours travaillés en plus en remplacement de 14 jours prevus au contrat initial ? Merci pour vos réponses.. ne soyez pas trop dures car c'est mon premier contrat 🙏


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Il y a une convention collective que les parents, ...et les ass mat doivent respecter.
Et elle ne prévoit pas de faire cadeau de jours aux parents.
Donc maintenant n'acceptez plus de changement de jour... et pour les prochains contrats, vous saurez j'en suis sûre être plus ferme dès le départ.


----------



## Cherrylilie (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, alors en premier lieu, jamais je ne ferai cadeau de ces heures travaillées.  Elles n étaient pas comptabilisées dans la mensualisation donc à rémunérer en plus.

Deuxièmement, vous aviez établis un calcul annuel, dans la mesure où aucun avenant ne vous a été présenté, celui ci reste donc de rigueur.

Faite leur un courrier leur rappelant toutes leurs obligations, sans quoi, vous serez dans l obligation de vous rapprocher des instances compétentes pour faire valoir vos droits.


----------



## liline17 (23 Novembre 2022)

si ça peut te rassurer, c'est souvent en début de carrière qu'on rencontre des difficultés, ensuite, on sait mieux se défendre, il ne faut jamais laisser trainer une difficultés, car tu vois que celle ci n'a fait qu'augmenter.
Dans un premier temps, je chercherai un autre contrat, car la poursuite de celui ci semble trop compliqué.
Touche tu des ARE? si c'est le cas, et que tu démissionne, tu sera suspendue de tes ARE pendant un minimum de 4 mois.
Maintenant, tu sais que ton relais défend les droits des PE et non les tiens, donc, tu ne peux plus leur demander de l'aide.
Dans ton cas, je leur enverrai et recommandé, une lettre de mise en demeure, pour exiger le paiement des heures non payées, tu peux leur rappeler qu'en vertu de notre convention collective, des heures ne remplacent pas d'autres, que toute heures faite en dehors du planning doit être payée, et que les heures d'absences ne se compensent pas.
Tu leur donnes un délai pour régulariser, par exemple 8 jours, en leur disant que passé ce délai, tu déposes un dossier aux prud'hommes


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Novembre 2022)

Une heure ne remplace pas une autre heure et un jour ne remplace pas un autre jour. Cela revient de fait à vous demander une disponibilité et la disponibilité se paye. Ces parents veulent vous payer au réel ce qui est illégal. Ils sont tenus de connaître la convention collective et de la porter à votre connaissance et non l'inverse. Ne cédez pas (vu l'ambiance actuelle, autant crever l'abcès) et refusez à l'avenir tout changement de planning. N'oubliez pas qu'une demande de changement de planning doit être faite par écrit dans un délai raisonnable et doit être acceptée ou refusée par écrit par le salarié. Si le parent employeur ne peut pas être dans les clous au niveau délai de présentation du planning ou de ses demandes de changements, alors votre disponibilité est souhaitée sur un temps plein et votre forfait mensuel doit être calculé sur cette base que l'enfant vous soit confié ou pas. Les absences éventuelles de l'enfant seront des absences pour convenance personnelle de l'employeur. Elles seront donc rémunérées. Bien prévoir une heure d'arrivée et une heure de fin de journée sur le contrat.


----------



## Mimipoupina (23 Novembre 2022)

En aucun cas je ne ferai cadeau de ces 14  jours qui en plus ont été au détriment de ma vie personnelle !  Vous avez demandé un avenant que les parents n'ont pas pris la peine de faire, tant pis pour eux, dans notre convention collective une heure ne se remplace pas donc 14 jours en plus payés en plus et si ensuite ils ont eu besoin de moins d'heures que prévue sans le demander par avenant c'est perdu, absence pour convenance personnelle ! Et moi aussi vu l'attitude de la maman je passerai une annonce pour trouver direct un autre contrat (en leur précisant bien comme ça s'il me licencie c'est encore mieux pour pôle emploi) bon courage et surtout ne lâcher rien ! 14 jours c'est pas rien !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Les collègues on tout dit 

Vous n avez pas a leur faire cadeau de 14 jours ...on parle de 14 jours c est énorme , on parle pas de 1 h

Demander a cette maman si dans son travail elle serait d accord de perde 14 jours de salaire


----------



## nanny mcfee (23 Novembre 2022)

avez vous le cahier de présence ou vous faites signé les parents en fin de journées? (c'est obligatoire) si oui, vous vous en tenez au cahier sinon je rejoins les collègues,faites vous payé lâchez rien!


----------



## Petuche (23 Novembre 2022)

Comme les collègues, pas de cadeau à leur faire. Avec le temps vous apprendrez par vous même. Les PE ne nous font pas de cadeau lorsqu'il s'agit de régler les heures. Et vu l'ambiance je serais vous je cherche un autre contrat.  Une telle situation n'est pas vivable pour vous. Alors oui lettre A.R. avec obligation de vous régler dans la semaine qui suit. Ne vous laisser pas faire. Et juste un conseil essayez de ne pas sacrifier vos propres enfants.


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Pourquoi toujours parler d'HC ??? pour moi si il y en a de "écurrentes" c'est FORCéMENT que la mensualisation a été sous-estimée et que vous vous devez de travailler juste pour les heures prévues notées au contrat ! les PE doivent d'une vous demander pour en faire ! alors là pas de cadeau ils paient les 14 jours et c'est tout et vous me faites rire de toujours aller au RAM avec les PE !!! alors qu'ils paient les 14 jours d'une et de l'autre revoir la mensualisation selon les vrais besoins sinon c'est STOP !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

récurrentes (et si tous les jours ou chaque semaine des HC ce n'est pas possible)


----------



## nanny mcfee (23 Novembre 2022)

il me semble que les heures complémentaires sont règlementée non? qu'il y a une limite? il m'a semblé avoir lue ça si quelqu'un est au courant?


----------



## Titine15 (23 Novembre 2022)

Moi aussi Angèle je ne comprends pas pourquoi aller au RAM pour les contrats. Je n'y suis jamais allée pour ça et je n'irai jamais. Ils n'ont pas le nez à mettre dans nos contrats. Si les parents veulent y aller très bien mais sans moi


----------



## Chouchou301 (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Comme ont dit les collègues, ces 14 jours vous les avez fait, vous avez accepter leur changement de planning, vous leur avez même proposer de vous présenter un avenant pour que la mensualisation soit au plus près de leurs besoins, ils ont laissé courir... tout était bon pour eux.
Et maintenant ils refusent de payer les heures (jours) faites en plus ? Ils ne sont pas d'accord ?
Faites-leur un courrier AR en leur rappelant la CCN (les heures/jours non faits ne se rattrapent pas, c'est de l'absence pour convenance personnelle, et les heures/jours faits en plus sont à payer car non inclus dans la mensualisation), et ce qu'ils vous doivent.
Dans le cas où ils refuseraient, n'hésitez pas à leur dire que vous ferez valoir vos droits aux prud'hommes.
Quant au RAM, le contrat étant de droit privé ils n'ont pas à s'en mêler. Ils peuvent expliquer comment établir une mensualisation mas en aucun cas s'immiscer dans la relation employeur/employé, ce n'est pas leur mission.
Bon courage à vous !


----------



## Flo Line (23 Novembre 2022)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses, vous avez tout à fait raison, c'est terminé pour les jours en plus. Je n'aurais pas dû aller au ram..


----------



## Griselda (23 Novembre 2022)

Ce que je comprends c'est que le RAM en t'enguilendant voulait te faire comprendre que tu n'aurais pas du accepter de faire des jours complémentaires sans te les faire payer au fur et à mesure de leur execution.
Ceci etant dit c'est à l'employeur de connaitre la loi et de la respecter.

Nous nous sommes toutes fait avoir à nos débuts, comme bon nombre de salariés d'ailleurs mais qui ne le savent pas toujours.

Bien lire la CCN, avoir un contrat qui re-précise tous les points de frictions avant qu'ils ne fassent litige et surtout un mot d'ordre: un contrat avec planning se doit d'être TRES précis et recurrents et ne se marie pas du tout avec un contrat à temps partiel (CAD moins de 195h/mois!).

Hors de question de ne pas se faire payer le travail effectué en plus: tu as 3 ans pour réclamer ton du.
Ton contrat est valable jusqu'à ce qu'un nouvel Avenant ne soit signé. Donc si leur besoins changent mais ne t'arrangent pas rien ne t'oblige à accepter un Avenant. Perso, vu comment on m'a bien pris pour une courge, surtout si le PE m'oblige à me facher pour obtenir d'être payée je ne ferais aucun effort pour poursuivre cette collaboration qui est très mal partie.
Alors oui en acceptant des HC sans te les faire payer dès le départ (car tu attendais les prochaines instructions) tu as envoyé un message déviant: que le PE pouvait disposer du temps payé comme il le souhaitait dans l'année. Mais encore une fois l'employeur est responsable du contrat et du salaire qu'il verse. Il a l'obligation de rectifier.


----------



## Flo Line (23 Novembre 2022)

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'éclairer, je me sens beaucoup moins seule grâce à vous 🤗


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Flo Line maintenant vous faites comme on vous a dit 👌fini les HC qu'ils paient votre dû !!! et à l'avenir vous saurez comme procéder et venir ici (si le forum existe toujours) vous serez toujours bien conseillée ! j'ai pu grâce à des collègues ici prendre les devants pour un contrat un peu embêtant sur les horaires et en expliquant à la maman PE tout a bien fonctionné et travail pdt 3 ans sans accroc !


----------



## Mapoule (25 Novembre 2022)

On se fait toujours avoir en début de carrière, on veut travailler et arranger les parents. Mauvais choix... On suit la convention collective point, elle nous protège aussi. Les parents mécontentement vont ailleurs. Bon courage, les collègues vous ont répondu


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Flo Line 

*Règle 1 ABSOLUMENT a avoir en tête *

TOUJOURS NE PENSER QU’A VOTRE AVANTAGE. 

*Je prends ou pas le contrat ? J’accepte ou pas le nouvel avenant ?*

SI cela ne vous convient pas, savoir dire NON et soit l'employeur va voir ailleurs et vous êtes à POLEEMPLOI ou pour la modif de l’avenant il reste en l'état et TOUJOURS en VOTRE FAVEUR sinon il vous licencie et ça vous permet de trouver un contrat qui vous convient. 

*TOUJOURS NE PENSER QU’A SOI-MÊME (horaires + salaires + VOS  CP + relationnel)*


----------

